# Original CD wird nicht erkannt



## duemmling (27. August 2009)

Hey . Ich sollte für eine Freundin ein Spiel testen, ob es auch auf Vista läuft. Das Spiel ist von TIVOLA "Meine Reitschule" . Die Installation verlief ohne Probleme, aber als ich auf den Button "Spiel starten" geklickt habe, kam die Fehlermeldung :
"Es befindet sich keine CD/DVD im Laufwerk. Bitte legen sie die Original CD ein."

Au der TIVOLA Seite gab es ein Patch den ich runtergeladen und auf meinem Laptop im Ordner TIVOLA / Meine Reitschule gespeichert habe. Funktioniert trotzdem nicht 

Was kann ich noch tun oder geht es einfach nicht ... 

LG


----------



## chmee (27. August 2009)

Meistens ist ein Patch etwas Ausführbares, eine exe zB., welche die betreffenden Dateien ersetzt und ausbessert. Also, schau nochmal nach, ob es so ist. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht, ist es ein Kopierschutzproblem des Herstellers und dieser wird Dir die richtigen Infos geben, das ist für Uns dann doch zu spezifisch.

mfg chmee


----------



## duemmling (27. August 2009)

Also muss dahinter eigentlich .exe stehen ?
Zurzeit steht dort .rar


----------



## chmee (27. August 2009)

Hol die RAR mal aus dem Ordner raus. Öffne sie (zB mit Winrar oder 7zip) und packe alle Dateien inkl Ordnerstruktur in den Spieleordner. Grundsätzlich sollten jetzt alle fehlerhaften Dateien ersetzt werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## MiMi (27. August 2009)

Dann musst du das entpacken. Dort wird dann die exe drin stehen, oder du musst damit die vorhanden Dateien ueberschreiben


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. August 2009)

Dateien mit der Endung rar sind sogenannte Rar-Archive die du mit dem Programm winRAR entpacken kannst. Alternativ gehen auch andere Programme, die das Format unterstützen wie 7zip.

Hast du die Dateien in einen Ordner (am besten erstellst du irgenwo einen neuen) entpackt hast handelt es sich entweder um eine Exe-Datei, die du ausführen kannst oder um irgendwas anderes. Jedenfalls sollte eine Datei namens Readme.txt oder Liesmich.txt dabei sein in der steht was zu tun ist.


----------



## duemmling (27. August 2009)

im weiterführenden link von WinRAR kann man sich eine 40 Tage Testversion runterladen . Diese ist doch lsoetnlos oder ? (und ohne Versteckte kosten)


----------



## chmee (27. August 2009)

winrar ist kostenlos, zeigt lediglich nach 30 oder 40 Tagen beim Aufruf ein Fenster an, kann aber ohne Einschränkungen weiterbenutzt werden.

http://www.winrar.de/download.php

mfg chmee


----------



## duemmling (27. August 2009)

okay habe ich heruntergeladen, den patch in einen neuen ordner gemacht und mit rechtsklick auf entpacken geklickt. es wird aber ´jetzt keine datei mit .exe angezeigt ?


----------



## chmee (27. August 2009)

Lies bitte Beitrag #4. mfg chmee


----------



## duemmling (27. August 2009)

mehr oder weniger verstanden 

es funktioniert immer noch nicht und zeigt die gleiche fehlermeldung noch .

also hat es was mit dem kopierschutz zu tun 
was kann ich da jetzt machen


----------



## MiMi (27. August 2009)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Hast du die Dateien in einen Ordner (am besten erstellst du irgenwo einen neuen) entpackt hast handelt es sich entweder um eine Exe-Datei, die du ausführen kannst oder um irgendwas anderes. Jedenfalls sollte eine Datei namens Readme.txt oder Liesmich.txt dabei sein in der steht was zu tun ist.



Oder das hier.

Vllt mal 


> "Es befindet sich keine CD/DVD im Laufwerk. Bitte legen sie die Original CD ein."  TIVOLA "Meine Reitschule"


bei google eingeben 

Achja wie sicher bist du das es eine Original ist?


----------



## duemmling (27. August 2009)

wie sicher ? naja die cd ist aus der originalverpackung und vrne ist halt das coverbild auf der cd .


----------



## chmee (27. August 2009)

Ähm, so einen ähnlichen Tip gibt es auf der Tivola Seite :



> Diese Fehlermeldung wird wahrscheinlich von Apple Quicktime verursacht. Versuche folgendes: Suche auf deinem PC die Datei qttask.exe und öffne sie mit einem Doppelklick. Es erscheint kurz eine Sanduhr, danach passiert nichts weiter. Starte nun den Rechner neu. Wenn die Fehlermeldung immer noch erscheint, suche die Datei erneut und verschiebe sie in einen anderen Ordner, z.B. in Eigene Dateien. Starte wiederum den Rechner neu.
> 
> Wenn das Problem immer noch besteht, könnte es am Sicherheitsprogramm Zone Alarm liegen, prüfe ob dieses Programm auf deinem PC installiert ist.


http://www.tivola.de/technische_fragen.html#06

mfg chmee


----------



## duemmling (27. August 2009)

ja habe ich schon gesucht, aber nicht gefunden ...


----------



## MiMi (27. August 2009)

Was hast du gesucht und net gefunden? Hast du quicktime installiert? Hast du du Zone alarm instaliert?


----------



## duemmling (28. August 2009)

also zone alarm hab ich nicht .

quicktime : ja . aber in keinem der dateiordner befindet sich eine datei namens qqttask.exe .. 

im internet schreien sie alle rum das die datei im autostart menü erscheint ... (was issn das  )


----------



## Maik (28. August 2009)

Moin.





duemmling hat gesagt.:


> quicktime : ja . aber in keinem der dateiordner befindet sich eine datei namens qqttask.exe ..


Die Datei nennt sich "*qttask.exe*" (genaugenommen "*QTTask.exe*"), und findet sich im Programmordner von Quicktime.


duemmling hat gesagt.:


> im internet schreien sie alle rum das die datei im autostart menü erscheint ... (was issn das  )


Guckst du hier: _Start -> Programme -> Autostart_

Und vernachlässige hier bitte nicht die Groß- und Kleinschreibung, wie in unserer Netiquette (Nr.15) erwünscht - vielen Dank!

mfg Maik


----------



## duemmling (28. August 2009)

ja entschuldigung, hab mich verschrieben : qttask.exe

aber auch in diesem autostart ordner befindet sich nichts mit dieser datei .
nur was von OneNote 2007

also der support meint es hat was mit dem kopierschutz zu tun . hab auch eine erklärung bekommen nur lässt sich das spiel nicht deeinstallieren ?


----------



## Maik (28. August 2009)

Ist dir seit dem gestrigen Tage auf deiner Tastatur die SHIFT-Taste abhanden gekommen, oder wieso folgst du nicht meiner Bitte?





Maik hat gesagt.:


> Und vernachlässige hier bitte nicht die Groß- und Kleinschreibung, wie in unserer Netiquette (Nr.15) erwünscht - vielen Dank!


mfg Maik


----------



## duemmling (30. August 2009)

Anscheinend Schon !


----------



## duemmling (14. September 2009)

so der kundendenst meinte es hat etwas mit dem kopierschutz zu tun. habe versucht das ding manuell zu entfernen ... mehr oder weniger. sind anscheinend noch dateien da


----------



## Maik (14. September 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Ist dir seit dem gestrigen Tage auf deiner Tastatur die SHIFT-Taste abhanden gekommen, oder wieso folgst du nicht meiner Bitte?





duemmling hat gesagt.:


> Anscheinend Schon !





duemmling hat gesagt.:


> so der kundendenst meinte es hat etwas mit dem kopierschutz zu tun. habe versucht das ding manuell zu entfernen ... mehr oder weniger. sind anscheinend noch dateien da


Dann leg dir besser eine neue funktionstüchtige Tastatur zu, ansonsten ist bald eine "offizielle" Verwarnung fällig.



> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht*. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.



Quelle: http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html (Nr.15)

mfg Maik


----------

